# Vaul's full Fields of Blood (NZ tourney) coverage



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

Here it is - my Major coverage thread of the tournament, with youtube links. We'll start with the battle reports:

p1 - 



p2 - 




Vaul vs Lizards = 




Vaul vs Dark Elves = 




Vaul vs Dwarfs = 




An interlude concerning the 40k Apocalypse game = 




Vaul vs Bretonnians = 




Vaul vs Vampire Counts = 




Vaul vs Chaos Dwarfs = 




Furthermore, a clip in which I discuss and analyse my tournament standing = 




Some snapshots of 7 out of 8 of the armies on display for best presentation.


----------



## Fen-Dweller (Sep 25, 2009)

This is soo awesome! :biggrin:

Thanks a bunch for posting it!


----------



## maomolin (May 4, 2008)

I found it entertaining to finally see Vaul's face. He seemed much younger than I had pictured from his voice.


----------



## bob_the_grea (Jul 27, 2009)

hey vaul
followed your last tourney with H.E, good to see your doing well with them. i must admit its a strange comp set-up. i for one prefer more standard tournys.

the painting score was pretty harsh, i for one loove the look you got going on with them.

i have a quick couple of questions for you though mate, the tomb king player ( i believe you stated he was ranked 1st in auz) is he on anyforums, id love to see more of his army up close, its such a different theme and concept, also how did he do in the tourny?


----------



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

- There's a video of me talking about music as the feature video on my youtube main page, so it's not a matter of 'finally' seeing my face at all... unless you didn't bother to check out anything but the stuff I post here of course.

- There were two TK players at the tournament, if you do a bit of research you will find out more about him.


----------



## bob_the_grea (Jul 27, 2009)

i managed to find out that his name is harry dixon.(placed 12th in this tournament i believe), he is, like you said, ranked number one in new zealand.

i had a look on some forums from new zealand, but i never found anything on him realy (other than people saying "oh look who won again" lol)

if he has a blog, id love to know about it. just want to give credit for a beautiful army.

thanks


----------



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

He posts as 'hazm' on the main TK forums. Check out the first couple of video links I posted, I talk about his army for a bit in that. Nice guy, he's still a teenager I think.


----------

